# Dr. Bronner's and washing cloth diapers



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

We are considering buying some Dr. Bronner's to try out. Have any of you had a positive experience washing cloth diapers with Dr. Bronner's soap? It's quite expensive but I guess I wouldn't mind if it's worth it? How much did you use per load?


----------



## momamuseskim (Oct 23, 2004)

i've never used it for washing diapers. i use it for house cleaning. it's super concentrated. so i have this 3 oz bottle that i got for $2.47 and i just put a drop or two in a spray bottle. and that i know is enough to really clean counters, showers, tubs.

this is the liquid peppermint soap. i don't know if there is another form.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

After being told by a number of people not to use it on diapers, I even asked at my hfs and they said the same thing. They said *not* to use it on diapers because it can leave a major build up.


----------



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the posts. I'll have to come up with something else for washing. Right now we use BIO Pac but that still has sulfates. I'll keep on researching. Thanks!


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I used it for a few months with DS. It cleared up his rash but the longer I used it the smellier and less absorbant my dipes got. It finally got so bad that it was like I had put sealant on my prefold. The pee just rolled out ans soaked him. Hardly nay got absorbed. I'd say find something else to use.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I use dr. b's occassionally, it leaves my dipes super soft. But I don't use is all the time due to the build up issue. When I use it I use 2 -4 tbsp in a super capacity washer.


----------

